# Replacing the phone?



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

I discovered a scratch on my screen and need to get this replaced. Right now I'm on Verizon running Android open Kang project jb with an unlocked bootloader.

I want to return my phone to barebones stock do i just flash the stock zip in odin and the bootloader and I would be good to go?

Also if I get this replacement in there different baseband version does this not allow me to Install aokp or other roms

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

You flash the stock .tar file in the PDA section of ODIN. It's an all in one - ROM, kernel, radios, bootloader. Some threads covering the subject:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30181-how-to-return-verizon-galaxy-s3-to-stock-unrooted/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32489-best-path-back-to-unrooted-stock/


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

landshark said:


> You flash the stock .tar file in the PDA section of ODIN. It's an all in one - ROM, kernel, radios, bootloader. Some threads covering the subject:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30181-how-to-return-verizon-galaxy-s3-to-stock-unrooted/
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32489-best-path-back-to-unrooted-stock/


Thanks for the conformation! But now I need to know what about the different version ( I think it was baseband like VLG1 or something along those lines.) Will it stop me from flashing ROMs?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

